

Ask HN: Do you consider going all Windows (+phone) later this year? - tehayj

I guess most of us are somehow invested in one of the two major mobile OS. Do you consider going all Microsoft with your new desktop OS, phone and maybe even Xbox later this year?
======
duiker101
No,i might consider the windows surface and win 8 on PC but for the phone i
still want android. i left iOS because it had too many restriction. i do not
want to fall in it again with full feets.

------
27182818284
I'm more interested in the Surface than the phone. The other attempts at
competition to the iPad never made me blink, but Surface did.

As for the phone, I have no reason to switch to a phone that supposedly posts
a picture to Facebook 1 Mississippi faster than my Nexus and has less apps in
its nascent app ecosystem :-/

------
stonemetal
I am thinking about getting a windows phone after years of Android just to try
something different, but I am not really interested in a win8 desktop. Those
surface tablets are mildly interesting but definitely more wait and see than
opening day.

~~~
yashchandra
I switched from iPhone to HTC radar windows 7.5 and love it. It has its own
app store though which may not have every app that iPhone has but I personally
don't care.

------
Neelix
Not a chance in hell...

